
Show HN: A detailed CDN pricing calculator - jimaek
https://www.cdnperf.com/tools/cdn-calculator
======
ksec
Verizon is listed as Azure reseller? What happen to their Edgecast?

I wish someone would resell Limestone.

I also wish someone in the industry could explain why transfer hasn't gotten
cheaper over the years, especially from the big three. Why hasn't other
challenged them? Or why lastly managed to gain more customers while being more
expensive than those big three.

~~~
jimaek
Azure is reseller of Verizon, which is ex-Edgecast

------
bubaflub
Why isn’t Cloudflare listed? They don’t charge for bandwidth so I suppose
they’d always be the cheapest.

~~~
foobarbazetc
If you use a lot of bandwidth a CF sales person contacts you and tells you
it’s time to pay.

And it’s not cheap. More expensive than Fastly in our case (though we went
with Google CDN and saved a bunch of money and got better performance).

~~~
eastdakota
This is not correct. While we’ll reach out heavy users to see if they’d like
to upgrade to get all the benefits of our Enterprise accounts, if you don’t
want to upgrade you can continue to use our base plans. If you ever hear
otherwise from a person on our Sales team, please let me know directly because
they are wrong and in violation of our explicit policies. My email:
matthewatcloudflaredotcom.

~~~
reitzensteinm
This story plays out on HN like clockwork

1) Person A recommends CloudFlare as a CDN because it's really cheap

2) Person B warns that the were using CF in this manner and had their account
closed

3) CF rep comes in to clarify that no such policy exists

------
wuyishan
Akamai has different products, coming with different price tags/GB. Which
product does this site take in to consideration?

Edit: ah, it's the azure resell.

~~~
jimaek
Yes, its the only public pricing we could find for Akamai and some other
providers

------
askaboutit
Fastly 1PB: $96,000 OVH 1PB: $6500 Google Cloud: $36,000

CDN pricing is insane.

~~~
magnetic
Is it possible to replace Google Cloud Storage with a CDN? (in other words,
find a CDN that lets you manage files - create/delete - and give you a URL to
each file with an allowed origin of * to be able to pull it from anywhere?)

~~~
askaboutit
I think a lot of CDN’s have cloud storage at the CDN site.
[https://bunnycdn.com/features](https://bunnycdn.com/features) has
multireplication storage coming soon. You could push to their CDN storage
sites and then have that served to users. There are lots of CDN’s with storage
though.

Google CDN, Fastly, Cloudfront, they’re selling you bandwidth as Soda. Buy the
meal cheap then pay deeply for the refill.

~~~
magnetic
That is great thanks!

I'm trying to see if there is one that lets you manage client uploads with a
token, i.e. the server gives an "upload token" to the client so an "untrusted
client" has permission to upload a file on behalf of the server, but without
having to send the file to the server.

Do you know off the top of your head if any CDN provides this?

